# Oriental rug question.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's really all in what looks good to you. Most designers would suggest defining the rooms not making them all the same.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, defining the rooms and using different rugs that blend
and not match is customary. I have that now with my red orientals, however,
I know if I go with the beige tan rugs, it will be harder to blend, I think???


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not to dodge the question but it is really up to you. Will the two rooms flow together and have other common characteristics? Having the same rugs in both rooms could end up looking like you found them in a bargain basement 2 for 1 sale? How will your furnishing in either room end up looking with them? Wall color?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That's what I was afraid of...bargain basement look. 
The walls are pale beige, all the furniture is dark. The LR has a 10 foot wide window, the DR has two stained
glass windows and a French door. The LR window and the DR french door
have identical window treatments, roman shades and lamberkins.

The window treatments in the family room is different,
and that room (family room) is open to the dining room. 
We reupholstered our dining room chairs last winter to a dark brown
and ever since then I've been wanting to change the dining room rug,
but if I go with the beige, gold family in the DR, I'll have to change
the red rug in the LR as well. I'll get you some pic's, I don't know how to post thumbnails.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

The answer I have is simple. 

Do whatever the hell you want and don't get rid of your first carpets. Then switch them around from time to time. Every room can have a carpet and kids can take one or two with them, you can sell ones you really don't want.

All of those carpets are so beautiful, you really can't make a mistake. It takes most people a lifetime to collect a houseful, so they have plenty of time to think about it.

I guess the exception is if you are in redneckville and you might have some people look at you and your carpets and think you are some kinda terrist.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, I already have two for the family room and swap them out from time to time. The one we currently have in the dining room I could use in the master bedroom, but, I prefer the floors without the rugs in the bedrooms.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

I've always felt like area rugs should always look unique... one of a kind. So having 2 identical or even nearly identical rugs would seem kind of odd... 

after all... think about the desired effect.... to replicate old-school rugs. Original old-school oriental rugs were hand made by a few little old ladies over a period of months. they would never make 2 identical ones.

then again, with all things decorating, it's up to your eye only. If you prefer matching rugs, go for it!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advise diy'erLI.
we're from LI as well, Suffolk county... When are floors are
done we're going to look in ABC carpet, near the city. 
That place is a little
overwhelming as it is so big, with it's mountains and mountains of carpet.
I saw a movie this week and the LR had a cranberry red rug that was
just gorgeous. If I could find a rug like it then my LR rug could stay
for a while. My current red in the LR is a brighter cranberry red, where
the DR is a blue-ish red. Both have a little blue in the border as well, 
which I don't want as much blue in my next rugs. I know I must sound nuts..:huh:
We originally bought the rugs in NYC, at Einstein & Mumgy and was told
never to match them but to cordinate them-- they should look like family
(cousins) ...easier to do wth red, harder to do with browns and golds.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I located a pic that shows the proximity of the rugs...see how much
blue is in the rug. These are not matching rugs but similuar color
and style.

I keep flipping back and forth between the browns and gold and the
red. 










the same window treatments are on the French door in the dining room
as in the LR.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

FYI- you know where we scored an amazing persian rug? overstock.com, believe it or not. but you have to buy it sight unseen... have to be a bit gutsy and flexible on the exact shades in the rug. Our is an amazing 10x13 cream, blue, and red rug.

alternatively, fellow LI'er, you can also go to safavieh in glen cove. It's a pretty famous rug store with some really nice stuff. I promise, it's worth the drive... http://safavieh.com/rugs/collections


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

diy'er on LI said:


> FYI- you know where we scored an amazing persian rug? overstock.com, believe it or not. but you have to buy it sight unseen... have to be a bit gutsy and flexible on the exact shades in the rug. Our is an amazing 10x13 cream, blue, and red rug.
> 
> alternatively, fellow LI'er, you can also go to safavieh in glen cove. It's a pretty famous rug store with some really nice stuff. I promise, it's worth the drive... http://safavieh.com/rugs/collections


Thanks diyLI, I"ll check out your suggestions.


----------



## steveshapiro (Mar 16, 2011)

The Persian style rug you found for the DR would probably do well set against most wood floors, paneling, lacquers, etc., but if the LR is so different that a similar companion rug wouldn't work there, I wouldn't worry about it too much; unless the LR and DR are directly across from each other and will obviously, visible clash, feel free to design two different color schemes for them... Bearing in mind the overall theme of the house, of course.


----------

